# mothballing a pump & treat system



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2010)

One of the guys in our section, different unit, is retiring at the end of the yr, and I've been tasked to deal with mothballing the system. New to the contracting part. So I have an idea going in, any ideas on how much it would take or where to look for info on getting the system to a standby state to turn the utilities off. It is not operating now or in the near future and is guzzling about $500/mo. I dont know the size but it must be on the larger size sine it has a boiler system in the building/shed.


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you have if you have a moth ball in each hand?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 21, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> What do you have if you have a moth ball in each hand?


I'm guessing you'll have one pissed off moth?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2010)

Or one extremely large moth.


----------

